# Levi 501 or 505?



## Liquidus

I'm looking to buy some inexpensive jeans and the Levi 501 seems to be a popular choice. I went to a Levis store and tried them on, and the button fly seems very strange to me. I probably won't mind it after a while, but is there a difference between the 501 and 505, except for the button fly? On the website it says the 501 has an "original fit" but the 505 has a "straight fit." I have no idea what the difference is.

Also, what do you think about these two colors? I would like to wear these with button-down shirts and when the occasion permits, a blazer/sport coat.

Dark Aged

Rinsed


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr.

I'd go for rinsed, as it is an even color and devoid of the artificial "wear pattern detail" nonsense that the aged finish has.
501 is definitely a different, and fairly unique, fit but I couldn't really describe it.
What are there, like five buttons? They're pretty easy to use and eliminate that awful zipper fading area, but they are less convenient.


----------



## rlp271

Actually, I think 505s are an original (slightly tapered I believe) fit, and 501 button flys are straight. 501s are usually shrink to fit as well. Basically, you buy a pair, they're oversized, but you soak them, let them dry as you wear them, and they will shrink down around your body. It creates a "custom' fit.


----------



## Liquidus

About the shrink to fit, I was planning to get preshrunk because I don't really want to deal with the whole process. Is it really worth it?


----------



## rlp271

I'd say no, because you have to WAIT for the jeans to dry. It would take forever. Pre-shrunk are absolutely straight legged.


----------



## Liquidus

I can just imagine myself explaining to everyone on my dorm floor why I am wearing wet jeans... :icon_pale:


----------



## rlp271

If you live in a dorm, I'm assuming you're an undergrad. I just graduated last year. Your dorm floor isn't going to care. They might already know, or they'll assume you had a lot of fun doing something.


----------



## Ed13

I have been wearing 501 button fly jeans for over 20 years and now prefer buttons to zippers. When I have dress trousers made I always request a button fly.


----------



## Liquidus

In what way would a button fly be better than a zipper fly? The only difference I see is that it takes longer to close and open.


----------



## ducksface

If you are on the thin/swimmer side of a build, try the 517's. I'm 36x34 and they fit the best. No baggy butt, no crotch slop. There is a GIANT difference between a 34x34 and a 36x34. I can't get a 34x34 to come within 3 inches of buttoning, but the 36x34 is loose in the waiste. Just a thought. the 505 and 501 fit a stouter group than I belong to.


----------



## rlp271

I think 501s tend to look good on all but the very lanky. I'm a 33 x 31 with larger than normal legs, because of Karate, Judo, TKD, and football, and they fit me fine.


----------



## ducksface

For a good breakdown of what levi codes are and how they fit, the jc penneys catalog has the only definitions I have ever found. High waist, low waist, where the butt bends, cut, zipper length. It might be on their website also. It's how I found the 517's. I never wore levis/jeans until last year. The 517's changed that.


----------



## doublebucklemonk

Here's a page which shows a bunch of the different Levi's styles.

https://www.denimexpress.com/menlevredtab.html


----------



## Liquidus

I noticed it says that the 501 fits below the natural waist, while the 505 fits at the waist. Does that mean that the 505 is more appropriate for wearing shirts tucked in? I read once that wearing tucked in shirts with jeans below the waist doesn't look good.


----------



## brokencycle

If you go to a Penny's or Macy's they'll have Levi's and they'll be cheaper than the $59.50 price.


----------



## Mr. Golem

Get 501 Shrink to Fit, it's a fun thing to do and totally worth it. Just make sure if you do, when getting the size Add +3 to length and +2 to waist. I believe that's the normal directions for them, they shrink quite a bit up and down.


----------



## Gurdon

*both*

I wear both. There is a bit of a difference, but not much. I find the 505's a tad trimmer than the 501's and I think they are preferable to wear with an OCBD and sports coat (which I did today on a flight from Toronto to LA).

I would pass on the artificially aged ones. Levi's will age just fine with time and repeated washing. I find the shrink-to-fit more of a hassle than I want to bother with.

Been wearing Levi's since the 1950's. Wore them at Cal during the 60's.

Go Bears,
Gurdon, '67


----------



## eagle2250

Liquidus said:


> In what way would a button fly be better than a zipper fly? The only difference I see is that it takes longer to close and open.


It is a bit of a throw-back to the "good old days"...aah, nostalgia! The metal buttons on a pait of Levi 501's do not break, as zippers are sometimes prone to do. And finally, while I can recall seeing the result of a few guys forgetting/neglecting to secure their zippered flys, after completing their business, you will never be in so much of a rush that you forget/overlook buttoning up your fly! 

I wear Levi 501's, rather than the 505's. While the design is perhaps marginally less convenient, I have found the 501's to provide a much better fit.


----------



## RebelLaw

I am a big fan of the 505. They are the only jeans that I wear. I would also suggest getting them from a local department store that will have them cheaper and where you can also use coupons. As another poster said they will age fine on their own.


----------



## LeicaLad

I like the feel of the shrink-to-fit denim. 

There is no need to wear them wet. Silly. Simply throw them in the washer and then in the dryer. If you follow the instructions on the paper tag and buy the size that will shrink to your size (usually the tagged size), they'll come out of the dryer just a tad tight and will stretch in your first wear to just right. 

As everyone says, go to Sears, Penny's or wherever, as they're so much cheaper for the same.

OTOH, if you actually are old enough to remember the true denim of Levi's of yore, then turn to the selvedge/premium field!


----------



## bucksfan2009

I love a good Jeans conversation because it drives the clothes snobs crazy. 

I prefer the look of the 501s myself but I do not suggest them if you are a beer drinker. They then become more trouble than they are worth.


----------



## ToryBoy

bucksfan2009 said:


> I prefer the look of the 501s myself but I do not suggest them if you are a beer drinker. They then become more trouble than they are worth.


Agree with both points.

I like the fit of the 501's most from the Levi's range; however, I avoid wearing during the Christmas holidays, because they are not forgiving jeans.


----------



## MarkY

The 501s have a new cut. The new ones have a 501 label stitched on the inside of the waistband. Also, don't forget to give APC new standards a try.


----------



## nealc

Hi

I recently bought a pair of 501 STF and I followed the usual directions to add +2 to the waist (in my range) and +3 to the length. The waist is fine, but they are a little too long. I've done the bathtub hot soak followed by hang dry twice, but they're about 1 inch too long (they did shrink both times). Should I put them in the washer/dryer or continue with the bathtub and hang dry? Rolled up they're usable but I prefer the unrolled leg look.

Another thing, there was recently a sale at Levi's and all I saw was negative comments on all the STF. Has the quality gone down noticably lately? My new ones don't seem quite as good as the Lee's that I had as kid in the 80s, but they don't seem all that bad either, quite comfortable. But maybe not as durable?

Thanks!
-Neal


----------



## espressocycle

I have a pair of 501s that fit me perfectly. I ordered a pair of 505s thinking the fit would be similar and they were way too tight in the seat. I have big booty though. Honestly, button fly ain't that bad once you get used to it. And you will never risk getting caught in your zipper.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Never ever worn a pair Levis, i have always been a Wranglers man.


----------



## Chouan

501s. I've worn them for about 40 years now. Not the same pair, obviously!


----------



## Gurdon

nealc said:


> Hi
> 
> I recently bought a pair of 501 STF and I followed the usual directions to add +2 to the waist (in my range) and +3 to the length. The waist is fine, but they are a little too long. I've done the bathtub hot soak followed by hang dry twice, but they're about 1 inch too long (they did shrink both times). Should I put them in the washer/dryer or continue with the bathtub and hang dry? Rolled up they're usable but I prefer the unrolled leg look.
> 
> Another thing, there was recently a sale at Levi's and all I saw was negative comments on all the STF. Has the quality gone down noticably lately? My new ones don't seem quite as good as the Lee's that I had as kid in the 80s, but they don't seem all that bad either, quite comfortable. But maybe not as durable?
> 
> Thanks!
> -Neal


If, after thoroughly shrinking STF jeans with several hot washings and dryings, they are too long in the legs I turn up the cuffs on the inside and baste them them. Then I hem them, leaving enough cloth to lengthen the cuff should the legs subsequently shrink. Once they're hemmed I wash in cold water and air dry them. Lately I am getting lazy and I have found a seamstress to actually do the final sewing, as I don't have a sewing machine (yet).

In the dim and distant past (the 1950's) we all rolled up the cuffs of our Levi's as they were work and play outside pants. Although I would now feel self-conscious wearing rolled up Levi's, I still feel a bit of a pang of conscience for self-indulgently fussing over the cuff length of jeans. But I do it anyway.

Hope this is useful information,
Gurdon


----------



## godan

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Never ever worn a pair Levis, i have always been a Wranglers man.


 Interesting you can find Wranglers in Sweden. I wore only 501's for decades because they shrink to fit me without alteration. After I began to spend a few days a month on horseback, I learned the value of Wranglers - even though mine need alteration. Pamida, the Wyoming ranch store chain, has jeans, no doubt from somewhere in Inner China, that fit like Wranglers but cost less. I am aware of no other source for jeans that fit like Wranglers.


----------



## Howard

what's the difference in the numbers 501 and 505?


----------



## efdll

Howard said:


> what's the difference in the numbers 501 and 505?


501=button fly, some are STF, some are pre-shrunk
505=zipper fly, no STF


----------



## FLMike

Howard said:


> what's the difference in the numbers 501 and 505?


Four.


----------



## orange fury

FLCracka said:


> Four.


Bahaha nice.

i keep a pair of 505's around to work outside in- very very rarely will I wear them casually. But when I'm wearing jeans, I like the fit of the 505's.


----------



## Howard

FLCracka said:


> Four.


HA! I love that joke, Cracka. +1


----------



## zeppacoustic

The legend grows...


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

godan said:


> Interesting you can find Wranglers in Sweden.


You'll have to explain your thinking there for me.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

FLCracka said:


> Four.


Beat me to it! Howard does tend to have a very unique way of using English


----------



## Grayson

If you have a slim waist and a flat stomach (ie your waist size is at or lower than your inseam size), consider the Levi's 514. Slim without being skinny, and (often) with a tiny bit of stretch. They've become my new go-to...

https://us.levi.com/family/index.jsp?categoryId=3691990


----------



## nealc

I was wondering how to get my 501s STF to shrink more? I've done the hot-water bathtub and hang drying twice, but they're still too long and baggy. I followed the instructions in terms of sizing up, but they're just really big and baggy. What to do? I'm thinking of putting them in the dryer.


----------



## tigerpac

nealc said:


> I was wondering how to get my 501s STF to shrink more? I've done the hot-water bathtub and hang drying twice, but they're still too long and baggy. I followed the instructions in terms of sizing up, but they're just really big and baggy. What to do? I'm thinking of putting them in the dryer.


That would be a good last resort.


----------



## challer

nealc said:


> I was wondering how to get my 501s STF to shrink more? I've done the hot-water bathtub and hang drying twice, but they're still too long and baggy. I followed the instructions in terms of sizing up, but they're just really big and baggy. What to do? I'm thinking of putting them in the dryer.


Mathis will work and is somewhat reversible if you overdo it.


----------



## godan

Earl of Ormonde said:


> You'll have to explain your thinking there for me.


 I have not been in Europe for a while, so it may just be that I am behind the times. I think of Wranglers as being the quintessential American West brand, since many who come to like them do so because they are comfortable on horseback, especially in a Western saddle. I just had not grasped that Wranglers might work in the European market.


----------



## barneco

nealc said:


> I was wondering how to get my 501s STF to shrink more? I've done the hot-water bathtub and hang drying twice, but they're still too long and baggy. I followed the instructions in terms of sizing up, but they're just really big and baggy. What to do? I'm thinking of putting them in the dryer.


I had little success with my most recent pair, as you describe - I concluded that my hot water wasn't hot enough, especially after the time it took to fill a cold tub(tried the washing machine as a basin as well). I maxed out my water heater temp and went back through the process with MUCH better results. I think the water just needs to be HOT.


----------



## gaseousclay

I have one pair of 513's that are ok, but I don't wear them much. They're nice if you like jeans that aren't too skinny or too baggy. My complaint with them is they feel cheap, the rise is higher than I'd like and you suffer from the dreaded diaper butt when wearing them. Overpriced for what you're getting IMO. I'll continue to buy Uniqlo selvedge denim from here on out as I think the quality (for inexpensive denim) is miles better than what Levis is putting out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## momsdoc

I wore Levi button fly jeans to a bar called Uncle Sam's in Buffalo, NY. This was on my 18th birthday, when those celebrating this grand event were allowed all they could drink for free. After a rather troublesome inebriated experience at the urinal, I swore off button fly pants forever.:eek2:


----------



## M_Neal

godan said:


> I have not been in Europe for a while, so it may just be that I am behind the times. I think of Wranglers as being the quintessential American West brand, since many who come to like them do so because they are comfortable on horseback, especially in a Western saddle. I just had not grasped that Wranglers might work in the European market.


I'm a bit surprised, as well...saw plenty of Levi's in German stores...don't recall ever seeing Wrangler.


----------



## AscotWithShortSleeves

M_Neal said:


> I'm a bit surprised, as well...saw plenty of Levi's in German stores...don't recall ever seeing Wrangler.


Sweden in particular is in love with American "******* chic." Tons of Swedes coming over here and buying old pickups and other '60s American cars. I think it's kind of a hipster thing, kind of a way to stand out among their still fairly homogeneous society. Plus they still have a lot of rural areas in which to operate our giant vehicles of yore (unlike, say, Denmark) and (from what I can tell) a bit more of a cheeky side than their other Nordic neighbors.


----------

